# December 2010, Visa Applicants



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

For December 2010 Visa Applicants........

Dear mates, If you applied during this month please share your timeline and updates to get the idea about where we all stand.

*ACS.* 12-Apr-2010
*Applied VIC SS*. 04-Nov-2010
*SS Approved*. 01-Dec-2010
*Applied Visa*. 03-Dec-2010
*NEXT*........ Waiting for CO..

Regards,
NAK


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> For December 2010 Visa Applicants........
> 
> Dear mates, If you applied during this month please share your timeline and updates to get the idea about where we all stand.
> 
> ...


Hi NAK,

It's been more than 6 weeks since your application came into the processing window. If you have still not been contacted by a case officer, you should raise a PLE.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> For December 2010 Visa Applicants........
> 
> Dear mates, If you applied during this month please share your timeline and updates to get the idea about where we all stand.
> 
> ...


Isn't it strange that you didn't get a CO yet? As for as I remember, you were first to receive victoria sponsorship. Did you apply for 176 or 175?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi NAK,
> 
> It's been more than 6 weeks since your application came into the processing window. If you have still not been contacted by a case officer, you should raise a PLE.


thx ausimmi,

my agent suggested me to wait and stop to generate PLE before March. does it bother them.? i mean to send PLE


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

statue said:


> Isn't it strange that you didn't get a CO yet? As for as I remember, you were first to receive victoria sponsorship. Did you apply for 176 or 175?


Yes dear.. 

I applied for 176..


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> For December 2010 Visa Applicants........
> 
> Dear mates, If you applied during this month please share your timeline and updates to get the idea about where we all stand.
> 
> ...


hello nak..

any update in your case...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

iminaus said:


> hello nak..
> 
> any update in your case...


yes iminaus..

Yesterday I have sent PLE.. hope a positive response from DIAC..


----------



## richardw38 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, see my dates below, ta. good luck with your app


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> For December 2010 Visa Applicants........
> 
> Dear mates, If you applied during this month please share your timeline and updates to get the idea about where we all stand.
> 
> ...


Hi Nak,
We applied for Victoria SS on 23/12/10 and have not heard anything.
My partner is a cabinet maker,what trade do you have?
We are getting fed up checking daily and no news!
:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

richardw38 said:


> Hi, see my dates below, ta. good luck with your app


Hmmmm it seems like people from low risk countries are getting 'extra special' priority processing


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

nettyjohn said:


> Hi Nak,
> We applied for Victoria SS on 23/12/10 and have not heard anything.
> My partner is a cabinet maker,what trade do you have?
> We are getting fed up checking daily and no news!
> :confused2:


hi nettyjohn..

I applied in network security.. I am so lucky got grant email in just 27 days.
hopefully you will get a positive response very soon (Insha Allah)


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hmmmm it seems like people from low risk countries are getting 'extra special' priority processing


Maybe...what are the low risk countries?
Is the UK not in that list?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> Maybe...what are the low risk countries?
> Is the UK not in that list?


Hi nettyjohn, you said you have applied for Victoria SS and not the visa itself right? I am only suggesting that the visa processing for low risk countries seems to be super fast. Low risk countries:

All applicants aged 16 years or over who are nationals of, and in the past 10 years have
only ever resided in, a low risk country(ies).
‘Low risk’ applies to nationals from countries which are mentioned in one of the
following lists:
o eVisitor, and
o ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976).


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi nettyjohn, you said you have applied for Victoria SS and not the visa itself right? I am only suggesting that the visa processing for low risk countries seems to be super fast. Low risk countries:
> 
> All applicants aged 16 years or over who are nationals of, and in the past 10 years have
> only ever resided in, a low risk country(ies).
> ...


Thanks for your help.You seem to know your stuff on the Visa application process . My partner has applied through an agent for a 175 visa using his skills as a cabinetmaker and with a TRA assessment and an ielts all 7s pass achieved 110 points and needing 10 more points from the state sponsorship for Victoria to achieve the 120 points required for the original 175 visa which if i am correct now turns into a 176, have i got this right ? Been told could take 12 weeks from application of SS on 23/12/10 to then wait again for CO from DIAC which could be months away again ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> Thanks for your help.You seem to know your stuff on the Visa application process . My partner has applied through an agent for a 175 visa using his skills as a cabinetmaker and with a TRA assessment and an ielts all 7s pass achieved 110 points and needing 10 more points from the state sponsorship for Victoria to achieve the 120 points required for the original 175 visa which if i am correct now turns into a 176, have i got this right ? Been told could take 12 weeks from application of SS on 23/12/10 to then wait again for CO from DIAC which could be months away again ?


Hi,

Let me get this straight. Your partner lodged a 175 application with 110 points???? Listen, I hate to break this to you, but post July 2010, 175 application cannot be converted into 176 applications. If he has got a state sponsorship, then in order to avail it he would have to withdraw his 175 application - thus loosing all the application fee - and re-apply for a 176 state sponsorship application. But may be I did not fully understand the information you gave. Did I get it right?


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me get this straight. Your partner lodged a 175 application with 110 points???? Listen, I hate to break this to you, but post July 2010, 175 application cannot be converted into 176 applications. If he has got a state sponsorship, then in order to avail it he would have to withdraw his 175 application - thus loosing all the application fee - and re-apply for a 176 state sponsorship application. But may be I did not fully understand the information you gave. Did I get it right?


He lodged his application in October 2009.
Then the agent told us in order to get the other 10 points he would have to find a job over there to get the other 10 points or apply for SS.
Finding a job before you're actually over in Aus has been impossible so we had to go for SS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> He lodged his application in October 2009.
> Then the agent told us in order to get the other 10 points he would have to find a job over there to get the other 10 points or apply for SS.
> Finding a job before you're actually over in Aus has been impossible so we had to go for SS.


Please check with other forumers who know the 2009 rules and regulations better than me, but I think your agent misguided you a bit. Getting employment nomination DOES NOT give you points - it actually changes the type of visa you have. Similarly for state nomination. Anyways, when did you get state sponsorship? And what procedure did you follow to inform the DIAC about your sponsorship??? Are you sure that you have enough points for the 176?? Since I don't know about how points differ between 175 and 176, so I can't comment.


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Please check with other forumers who know the 2009 rules and regulations better than me, but I think your agent misguided you a bit. Getting employment nomination DOES NOT give you points - it actually changes the type of visa you have. Similarly for state nomination. Anyways, when did you get state sponsorship? And what procedure did you follow to inform the DIAC about your sponsorship??? Are you sure that you have enough points for the 176?? Since I don't know about how points differ between 175 and 176, so I can't comment.


We haven't got state sponsorship yet,we applied on 23/12/10 and are still waiting for a reply.
They said it could take 12 weeks so we are getting near to that now.
We may be a bit in the dark with procedures here but from what we understand once we have SS we then get assigned a case officer then have to go for police checks and medicals before we finally get the ok from DIAC.
Does this sound right?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nettyjohn said:


> We haven't got state sponsorship yet,we applied on 23/12/10 and are still waiting for a reply.
> They said it could take 12 weeks so we are getting near to that now.
> We may be a bit in the dark with procedures here but from what we understand once we have SS we then get assigned a case officer then have to go for police checks and medicals before we finally get the ok from DIAC.
> Does this sound right?
> Thanks for your help.


what state have u applied for and ur occupation?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> We haven't got state sponsorship yet,we applied on 23/12/10 and are still waiting for a reply.
> They said it could take 12 weeks so we are getting near to that now.
> We may be a bit in the dark with procedures here but from what we understand once we have SS we then get assigned a case officer then have to go for police checks and medicals before we finally get the ok from DIAC.
> Does this sound right?
> Thanks for your help.


Listen, please confirm with forum members on a different thread that if you apply for state sponsorship AFTER 30 June 2010 while your 175 was launched prior to this date, you are eligible for changing from 175 to 176. IF you are eligible, then after you get state sponsorship you or your agent would first need to apprise the DIAC about this fact. Once your case changes to 176 then you should get a CO assigned very soon. But please do confirm the validity question with other forum members.


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> what state have u applied for and ur occupation?


Applied to Victoria and the occupation is cabinet maker.


----------



## flotau (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey,

I sent my application over in Nov 2010. I still didn't get any CO, however, its for a 175.
Should I contact the immi or getting a CO is much longer with 175?
Thanx


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

flotau said:


> Hey,
> 
> I sent my application over in Nov 2010. I still didn't get any CO, however, its for a 175.
> Should I contact the immi or getting a CO is much longer with 175?
> Thanx


Hi flotau,

The current processing timeline for 175 apps is April 28, 2009. Meaning applications lodged before this date. Check out this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...priority-3-applicants-club-30.html#post466291 to get a feel for the processing time. But from current progress, it seems that once the DIAC comes around to processing the applications around Nov 2010, you would get super fast processing being form LR country. Best of luck!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you want to convert from 175 to 176, 1) you need state sponsorship, 2) you do not have to inform DIAC, the state does that for you. You can though raise a PLE and inform them but normally the state fills the form 1100 and inform them.

we applied for the visa in 2008 Sept, we got state sponsorship exactly a year post applying for the visa, we did not inform DIAC, the state did that for us. We did not even call DIAC but calling and confirming always helps clear doubts.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Listen, please confirm with forum members on a different thread that if you apply for state sponsorship AFTER 30 June 2010 while your 175 was launched prior to this date, you are eligible for changing from 175 to 176. IF you are eligible, then after you get state sponsorship you or your agent would first need to apprise the DIAC about this fact. Once your case changes to 176 then you should get a CO assigned very soon. But please do confirm the validity question with other forum members.


'Replying to myself' here  but this: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf says it is possible. So no worries!!!!


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me get this straight. Your partner lodged a 175 application with 110 points???? Listen, I hate to break this to you, but post July 2010, 175 application cannot be converted into 176 applications. If he has got a state sponsorship, then in order to avail it he would have to withdraw his 175 application - thus loosing all the application fee - and re-apply for a 176 state sponsorship application. But may be I did not fully understand the information you gave. Did I get it right?



Hi sir, do you have links with this info?
Can't find it in DIAC. tnx


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Hi sir, do you have links with this info?
> Can't find it in DIAC. tnx


Hi, I had not understood the OP's question correctly. The application was lodged prior to July 2010 and hence is eligible for conversion from 175 to 176. You can see the full info here: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi, I had not understood the OP's question correctly. The application was lodged prior to July 2010 and hence is eligible for conversion from 175 to 176. You can see the full info here: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/statmig-faq.pdf



ok, just read it.

just to confirm, for new applicants, conversion from 175 to 176 is no longer automatic right?



> Applications for permanent visas lodged on or after 1 July 2010
> 
> Applicants who applied for either a Skilled (Residence) or Skilled (Migrant) visa (subclasses 175, 176, 885 and 886) on or after 1 July 2010 as either an independent or family sponsored applicant cannot be assessed using a state or territory nomination under a Plan. This is because it is a legislative requirement for applicants applying from 1 July 2010 to have obtained a nomination (or family sponsorship) prior to lodging the visa application.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> ok, just read it.
> 
> just to confirm, for new applicants, conversion from 175 to 176 is no longer automatic right?


It is no longer possible even


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> It is no longer possible even


ouch... Australian migration is now like passing the hole of a needle :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi nettyjohn..
> 
> I applied in network security.. I am so lucky got grant email in just 27 days.
> hopefully you will get a positive response very soon (Insha Allah)


Hi,

Is your occupation code 262112?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is your occupation code 262112?



ANZSCO Code: 261399 
Occupation: Software and Applications Programmers nec


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is your occupation code 262112?


It's 394111.

Did you get your visa yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> It's 394111.
> 
> Did you get your visa yet?


Hi,

I am a 175 applicant from January 2011  I have a LOOOOOOOOONG wait before even case officer gets allocated  Wish me luck.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ausimmi i was under the impression you were waiting for state sponsorship.. my bad.. wish u luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> ausimmi i was under the impression you were waiting for state sponsorship.. my bad.. wish u luck


Many thanks for the support anj


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Many thanks for the support anj


Good luck.Hope it all happens quickly!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> Good luck.Hope it all happens quickly!!


Thanks nettyjohn.


----------



## amanpreet (Mar 14, 2011)

hi friends,
i had applied under 136 in the trade of cabinetmaker in 2007..due to cap and cease, i got refund of fee...i had applied on the basis of experience only , as i have not any professional course of cabinetmaker.. is there any chance of me to apply now for immigration either with the help of state sponsorship or family sponsorship as i have successful tra, 6.5 bands in each module of ielts, real brother pr of australia,.. my wife is primary school teacher....give me your responses.....
thanks in advance...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

check if your wife can be the main sponsor and you go with her as secondary applicant


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

Good Luck. I am in the same boat. Been here since sep 2008 but i have applied for 175 in Decmber end 2010. :couch2:


----------



## amanpreet (Mar 14, 2011)

yks said:


> Good Luck. I am in the same boat. Been here since sep 2008 but i have applied for 175 in Decmber end 2010. :couch2:


what was happened to your case..?


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

amanpreet said:


> what was happened to your case..?


What imeant was..i have been living in Australia for 2.5 years on 457and this december I applied for 175.

I was a fool :confused2: that i didnt get my education assessed before. 

Never mind...Btter late than never :clap2:


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

hi,

Any Pakistani applicant applied for SS Visa in November or December 2010.. received Medical.. since I have sent form-80 in mid of march requested by CO.. still waiting didn't get any response so far.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

hello expats,

I am December 2010 visa applicant, applied under VIC SMP. Case Officer assigned in Mid of March requested for Form-80 after that didn't contact so far. what the way should i adopt to communicate with him.. is this normal or should i write for updates regarding my case. please help

IMINAUS.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

iminaus said:


> hello expats,
> 
> I am December 2010 visa applicant, applied under VIC SMP. Case Officer assigned in Mid of March requested for Form-80 after that didn't contact so far. what the way should i adopt to communicate with him.. is this normal or should i write for updates regarding my case. please help
> 
> IMINAUS.


Just keep checking your online status (if you applied through the internet). In any case, wait for the case officer to contact you. Just forget about your application for 9/10 months. That is the usual amount of time it takes for Pakistani applicants. Best of luck!!!

Also, if there are other Pakistani 176 applicants, please keep sharing your status here. It would be a good idea to post a message each month saying 'x' number of months have passed after providing documents to CO. Many thanks for everyone's efforts.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Just keep checking your online status (if you applied through the internet). In any case, wait for the case officer to contact you. Just forget about your application for 9/10 months. That is the usual amount of time it takes for Pakistani applicants. Best of luck!!!
> 
> Also, if there are other Pakistani 176 applicants, please keep sharing your status here. It would be a good idea to post a message each month saying 'x' number of months have passed after providing documents to CO. Many thanks for everyone's efforts.


thanks mate i have applied online. I had read somewhere that normal processing time for cat2 applicants are 4 to 6 months and the new system is being implemented from July so all 2010 176 SMP pending cases could be done before that.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi iaminaus.. 
call them, it works. worked for us. just ask them how long will it be. and did they ask for meds and pcc?

ausimmi, no you are wrong here, not necessary that every pk application takes 9-10 months. in last 4 years i have seen applicants get their visa much faster. yes they do stringent checks but that is because pk and india are high risk countries.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi iaminaus..
> call them, it works. worked for us. just ask them how long will it be. and did they ask for meds and pcc?
> 
> ausimmi, no you are wrong here, not necessary that every pk application takes 9-10 months. in last 4 years i have seen applicants get their visa much faster. yes they do stringent checks but that is because pk and india are high risk countries.


thanks anj1976 for your supportive reply. i will do the same, they didn't ask for medical and pcc yet.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi iaminaus..
> call them, it works. worked for us. just ask them how long will it be. and did they ask for meds and pcc?
> 
> ausimmi, no you are wrong here, not necessary that every pk application takes 9-10 months. in last 4 years i have seen applicants get their visa much faster. yes they do stringent checks but that is because pk and india are high risk countries.


anj could you please name specific instances when it was sooner? I am sure if iminaus emails today, he will get the answer that his application is in routine checks and please don't contact until we do so ourselves. My friend has been down this road, and he got the same kind of reply, uroojs on this forum got this reply. He could try telephoning them, but he is going to find he is put on an infinite wait with nobody picking up the phone. I myself triied 40 minutes with no luck at all. Other members of this forum have tried for 40 minutes with no luck.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ausimmi,

i have been around for almost 4 years now and i have seen cases where they were no physical checks. I cant remember exact used ids but yes there have been cases where the timeline of those form PK were more or less the same as those of Indian Applications.

As long as you give enough documents to support your CV, they do not ask you for much. Yes they are a little strict when it comes to PK and India but truth remains it isnt as bad as it seems.

We called thrice and we were connected in 35 mins and yes we kept holding till then. I think my husband called at 8.30 India Time. Once he was on hold for about 25 mins and once for about 35 mins.

Every one gets the same email of not contacting them unless asked but calling them always works. We waited for a month and half and nothing happened, then we called, asked them fro details on our application and the next day we got it.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

After approx six months of case officer allocation my online status still shows: 

_Evidence of Specific Work Experience - 'Further checking required' 
Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment - 'Requested'_

How much time should I wait before contacting my case officer after first/initial contact. I don’t want to annoy or bother him/her. I have email in starting June and received copy paste message "routine document checks". Everyday feels like an year.

Best.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> After approx six months of case officer allocation my online status still shows:
> 
> _Evidence of Specific Work Experience - 'Further checking required'
> Form 80 - Personal particulars for character assessment - 'Requested'_
> ...


you will get same copy paste message if you make another query just for the status of these documents. You need to wait.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> you will get same copy paste message if you make another query just for the status of these documents. You need to wait.


thanks shafaqat, is it possible to write the CO about school admissions of my children, i think primary school admissions start from every Feb after summer vacations in MELB. does it feasible for me to communicate in that way?

..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

nadeemzonline said:


> thanks shafaqat, is it possible to write the CO about school admissions of my children, i think primary school admissions start from every Feb after summer vacations in MELB. does it feasible for me to communicate in that way?
> 
> ..


this is not related to immigration, so i would not ask it.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> this is not related to immigration, so i would not ask it.


agree that its not related to immigration but i just wanted to realize him about this dilemma and to process my application in quick mode, its just my opinion.

..


----------



## vjaiswal (Feb 16, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> For December 2010 Visa Applicants........
> 
> Dear mates, If you applied during this month please share your timeline and updates to get the idea about where we all stand.
> 
> ...


Hi,

ACS applied online 18 Sept. 2010
ACS certificate received 25th Oct. 2010 
IELTS completed overall of 7.5 11th Dec. 2010
GSM 175 application lodged online 25th Dec. 2010
Online status shows processing commenced.

CO is not yet allocated. Not sure how long it's going to take.

regards,
Vjais


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

vjaiswal said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS applied online 18 Sept. 2010
> ACS certificate received 25th Oct. 2010
> ...


VJais,

thanks to join the thread. you will get the good news soon "Patience is Virtue"

NAK.


----------



## vjaiswal (Feb 16, 2011)

*Yipppee I got My Visa*



nadeemzonline said:


> VJais,
> 
> thanks to join the thread. you will get the good news soon "Patience is Virtue"
> 
> NAK.


CO allotted on 18th Oct , submitted Medicals on 25th Oct, Visa granted on 28th Oct 2011.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

vjaiswal said:


> CO allotted on 18th Oct , submitted Medicals on 25th Oct, Visa granted on 28th Oct 2011.


hi vjaiswal congratulation! please share when you were requested to upload form-80.


----------



## vjaiswal (Feb 16, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi vjaiswal congratulation! please share when you were requested to upload form-80.


form 80 requested on 18th Oct 2011


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

vjaiswal said:


> form 80 requested on 18th Oct 2011



thanks! it seems things are moving pretty fast


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Hi, Today Alhamdulillah I received my Medical/Pcc request.


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi, Today Alhamdulillah I received my Medical/Pcc request.


Many congratulations Nadeem. So your background checks took almost 9 months right? How many addresses you have been living at? I got my CO in october 2011, but she requested some further documents which I sent and these were 'met' in end of November 2011. So I should expect med request in August 2012.

Please keep us updated in futuer, it gives us expected timelines for our cases


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

statue said:


> Many congratulations Nadeem. So your background checks took almost 9 months right? How many addresses you have been living at? I got my CO in october 2011, but she requested some further documents which I sent and these were 'met' in end of November 2011. So I should expect med request in August 2012.
> 
> Please keep us updated in futuer, it gives us expected timelines for our cases


Thanks dear, yes it took approx 9 months. I just mentioned my karachi address, I never travel in a foreign country. hopefuly you would get medical request soon.


----------

